# Spring has officially sprung



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

When I think of spring, I don't really think about the weather. I think of planting, hunting mushrooms/shed antlers, fishing and spring gobbler. Yesterday and today were prime examples of spring. The weather was all over the board. Yesterday was howling winds, rain, spitting snow and freaking cold. This morning was calm, bright, sunny and chilly. But one thing remained constant, gobbling turkeys! Both times I set up tight and played it very conservative with the calling. Hunting pressure was high and I wanted to call just enough to close the deal but not enough to get them so fired up that they attracted the competition. It can be a fine line between the two. You all that hunt gobblers know what I'm talking about. The weather was terrible for hunting yet there was a study stream of pickups parked everywhere and road hunters slowly cruising the back roads. I couldn't imagine what it would be like if food suddenly became scarce and hunting or foraging was necessary to survive. One thing I do realize is that the vast majority of hunters/foragers, let alone the general public, don't really know what they are doing. Compound this with less than ideal conditions and it can hit home as to why we need to hone our skills in the field. It is like practicing to light a fire outside in the pouring rain and windy cold. It's nice to know how easy it is to gather food off the land if times were bad and you are well practiced but scary to know just how many desperate people there are going to be if times ever get hungry.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I love this time of year! Fresh turkey breast, morel mushrooms, crappie frying in the pan, sucker grabbin, white bass are running. If you know your way around the woods and creeks there is most certainly a bounty this time of year. I can only imagine how long winter would seem in tough times getting through til spring.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Hashbrown,
in all honesty, with your infrastructure, knowledge and geographic location, you and your family will probably never go hungry. I'm not far off and getting closer all the time.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

HardCider said:


> Hashbrown,
> in all honesty, with your infrastructure, knowledge and geographic location, you and your family will probably never go hungry. I'm not far off and getting closer all the time.


My Grandfather was the middle child of 7 sisters his father was killed when he was 12. He took the role of provider for the family and most things came from the land. He did trade honey and catfish he would noodle for staples. He always talked about how scarce game was in those times with so many people living off the land and the crops they could grow here. He didn't kill his first deer until his late 20s because there were just none here. I tried to learn as much as possible from him and only hope I could fill his shoes in the same situation.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Went out turkey hunting this morning. Never heard a gobble. Cold called in place for about an hour and a half. Then I run and gunned for about 2 hours to try to jump start a gobbler or at least get a shock gobble. Nothing worked so I trusted in all the scouting I had done before the season and set up and cold called without moving a muscle for another hour. Thought I heard something and could see a big gobbler in full strut 5 yards away. After all that patience I rushed the shot and missed. Super full choked shotguns might be a godsend for hung up birds or open field turkeys but when they sneak right on top of you from behind an extra full choke is a handicap :gaah:


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes the spring is a nice time of year. I am getting prepared for the spring bear season. It is why I never hunt turkeys here............ always tied up with bear hunts when the spring turkey season is open. 

Ice is off the small ponds here and the lakes should be clear by the end of this week.
Some huge wedges of swans flying north through here today.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh yeah!! I have baby cucumbers, tomato blooms, and baby green peppers. Been eating green onion for a couple weeks.

Loving it!! Not even complaining about all the rain here in Ky.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I am not planting corn this year.
Everything looks good.


----------

